# stevia sweentener in Thailand



## Maew9

Hey! anyone know about the natural stevia sweetener, I heard that it made from stevia leaves and where could I buy it here in Thailand? One of my friend told me that there are some in supermarket like Villa Market but still have no time to check it out, anyone know pls share thanks.


----------



## oddball

*stevia*



Maew9 said:


> Hey! anyone know about the natural stevia sweetener, I heard that it made from stevia leaves and where could I buy it here in Thailand? One of my friend told me that there are some in supermarket like Villa Market but still have no time to check it out, anyone know pls share thanks.


 Just ask your friend to pick some up for you , save everybody a lot of time .Colin .


----------



## Maew9

Thanks colin, i just want to have some idea or share from someone ever used this stevia sweetener before. how is it good? now i use a lot of artificial sweetener like aspartame which made me headache or side affect. anyone have any experience with this sweetener, pls share thanks.


----------



## oddball

Maew9 said:


> Thanks colin, i just want to have some idea or share from someone ever used this stevia sweetener before. how is it good? now i use a lot of artificial sweetener like aspartame which made me headache or side affect. anyone have any experience with this sweetener, pls share thanks.


 Best for your health is to cut out the use of sugar(salt also) and use honey instead,all natural and no side effects,noticeable or otherwise. Colin


----------



## Maew9

thanks colin that's right as to escape from the artificial thing like aspartame which cause me headache for a while after drinking my lovely coffee with it. i will check at Villa as my friend told me for some natural thing then.


----------

